# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  Besoin d'aide avec éditeur hexadécimal et fichier Unity

## burton

Bonjour, je me suis mis en tête de vouloir traduire le jeu Twilight Struggle sur steam dont je possède la version française du jeu de plateau.

Il y a des fichiers .lua accessible en clair mais ça ne donne rien quand je les traduit.

Les même textes sont aussi dans un fichier ressources.asset. la traduction fonctionne quand je modifie les textes avec un éditeur hexadécimal mais seulement si je respecte le nombre exact de signes.

Si mon texte est plus long ou plus cours que le texte original, cela ne marche plus.

N'ayant aucune connaissance en développement ou en info en général, est ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée ?

----------


## Grhyll

Tu as demandé aux développeurs ce qu'ils en pensent ? Non pas que j'encourage le travail gratuit, mais je pense que si vraiment tu tiens à faire la traduction française sur ton temps perso, ils seront sûrement ravis (et s'ils ne sont pas, alors c'est peut-être aussi bien de respecter leur choix et de ne pas le faire), et te donneront les outils pour (sous réserve que leur jeu ait déjà un système de localization qui permette d'intégrer facilement ton travail).

----------


## burton

Ce jeu est abandonné. Des bugs introduits par le dernier patch n'ont jamais été corrigé.
On trouve sur steam un correctif amateur pour un bug qui touche les musiques.

----------


## LaVaBo

Vu que c'est un jeu multi, ils ont sûrement mis des contrôles pour que tu ne puisses pas ajouter des cheats.

----------


## burton

J'y ai pensé. Je peux peut être contourner le problème en respectant le nombre global de caractères.
Faudrait que je teste.

Il y a moyen ou un logiciel qui permet de connaître le nombre exact de signe d'un fichier ?

----------


## schouffy

Tu peux afficher le nombre de caractères sélectionnés ou totaux dans la barre d'état de plein d'éditeurs de texte comme notepad++ ou vscode.

ça ne me surprend pas que la taille du fichier doivent être fixe. Ce sont des assets compilés dans une seule archive, donc le programme doit savoir à quel endroit dans le fichier commence et termine chaque asset. Si tu changes le fichier sans prévenir le programme, il ne sait plus retrouver les assets.

A mon avis le plus simple c'est de mettre ton clavier en mode remplacement (la touche inser qui sert à rien), et remplacer le texte anglais par le texte français. Si le contenu FR est plus court que le contenu EN, tu n'auras pas de problème, bourre les caractères restants avec des espaces.
Si par contre, le texte FR est plus long, il va falloir trouver un moyen de le faire rentrer. Reformule, met des abréviations,...

Je serais comme Ghryll d'avis de demander aux dév, d'autant plus si le jeu est abandonné, peut-être qu'ils rechigneront moins à te filer les sources.

----------


## LaVaBo

Il faut connaître le mécanisme de vérification pour pouvoir le contourner. Ce que tu décris semble cohérent avec une vérification du nombre de caractères, mais c'est bizarre comme test : dans ce cas, pourquoi ne pas vérifier que le fichier est exactement identique, plutôt que juste avec le même nombre de caractères ? Surtout s'il s'agit de données statiques, et pas de sauvegarde d'avancement ou de paramétrages, avec des valeurs qui pourraient changer.

----------


## burton

J'ai essayé, ça marche de respecter le nombre de caractères mais pas tout le temps. Parfois la traduction s'affiche, parfois la carte affiche un espace vide parfois même le jeu plante. Et je n'arrive pas à comprendre la logique...

----------


## schouffy

> Il faut connaître le mécanisme de vérification pour pouvoir le contourner. Ce que tu décris semble cohérent avec une vérification du nombre de caractères, mais c'est bizarre comme test : dans ce cas, pourquoi ne pas vérifier que le fichier est exactement identique, plutôt que juste avec le même nombre de caractères ? Surtout s'il s'agit de données statiques, et pas de sauvegarde d'avancement ou de paramétrages, avec des valeurs qui pourraient changer.


A mon avis, vu l'extension, c'est pas un mécanisme de vérification, juste du packaging.
Par contre burton, si tu t'es pas raté quelque part, je comprend plus trop  :^_^:

----------


## burton

Je n'ai aucune connaissances informatiques. Je fais des tests empiriques. Ça avait fonctionné pour traduire mon précédent jeu, après quelques heures d'essais/erreurs ça allait tout seul mais là je sèche.
Ce que je ne comprends pas est qu'il y a des fichiers .Lua comprenant tous les textes du jeu mais cela n'influe pas sûr le jeu

----------

